# Uncle Avni paint work



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get pleasure!
Avni Alsancak


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

2 likes,girls give 2 likes,I love the girls,sweet ladies!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

jajajajajajajajajajajajaja I love this forum >.<

By the way, great pic. I would darker a bit more the grapes that aren't in the basket. Cuz you're adding shadows on the "ground", but the grapes seem to not be affected by those shadows .-.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you Fanki,yes,grapes is different colours,you are very smart!


----------

